# Soundbridge 12SBX1.5



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Anybody know anything about these?..A guys is selling 2 on craigslist for $80 each, new in box..Worth picking them up?
I'm looking for 2 subs for my garage conversion and put my Polks back in the house..


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Did the guy say how long he's had them? Reason I ask is because most of the references I can find are from the mid-2000's, meaning they could have been sitting in his garage for 6-8 years. Paper cones and foam rubber surrounds only last so long, even if they're in storage.

The company SoundBridge seems to be into PA and line arrays, so they probably have some pedigree when it comes to bass reproduction. Not sure how they did with home subwoofers, but it doesn't appear as though they sell them any longer.


----------



## LeggoMyEggo (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow, I did a search for an online manual for the one Soundbridge sub I have in my living room and somehow found this thread. Spooky :/

I am the guy selling the two subs on Craigslist. I just wanted to respond to Horrorfan, the subs have been stored in a temperature controlled environment boxed with a desacant inside for the period after purchasing them from woot!. The subs were an impulse purchase because of the incredible deal. 

As I said above, I use one of the subs with my Dell plasma and it continues to work fine. I would have used the others but they just don't fit with any of the other rooms plus I live too close to my neighbors to annoy them through subwoofer overload. 

I am selling them because it seems a waste for them to sit unused. For $80 bucks they are a great deal even if they last a couple years.


----------

